# Old Town Australian Canoe & Kayak Cod Fishing Championships



## Codclassic (Sep 20, 2011)

G'Day all

Thanks to the idea and support of Gary (Fitz) Fitzgerald from BLA, distributors of Old Town Canoes & Kayaks, it's with great excitement I announce a new fishing event - the *"Old Town Australian Canoe & Kayak Cod Fishing Championships"*. The "Old Town ACKCFC" will be fished as an individual event with its own simple set of rules under the Cod Classic banner. This event will be open to all canoe and kayak based fishermen and take place on Lake Mulwala, Sat December 3rd.

A $10 nomination fee on top of the Cod Classic entry fee ($90) will see all participants in with a chance of taking home the title of *"Australian Canoe & Kayak Cod Fishing Champion"* along with some great prizes, trophy's and bragging rights!

Upon entry, competitors will be issued with an official measuring device and ID token. All legal size Cod must be measured, photographed and released alive. At the conclusion of the days fishing, all photographed Cod captures will be verified by an organising official. Upon verification, an official Cod Classic catch card receipt will be issued for that fish to be entered into the Cod Classic itself. The person with the longest photographed Cod will be declared the ACKCFC winner. A complete set of rules and regulations will be issued upon registration.

For more information or an entry form feel free to give me a call on M 0439 441667 or shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]

Look forward to making this event a huge success and seeing a few of you "Yak" boys & girls there.

Cheers 
Tony Bennett
Cod Classic & Old Town ACKCFC
Event Director


----------



## Codclassic (Sep 20, 2011)

Ant

The event is open to fish anywhere as per the Cod Classic, both Lake Mulwala and downstream in the Murray. My recommendation would be to fish around the Kiffins area. Reason being - easy to launch a craft in shallower water - close access to some good timber and not a lot of "fast" boat traffic due to the large amounts of timber.

Good to see it has created some interest for starters

Cheers TB


----------



## Oldkent (Sep 6, 2011)

Bojangles and I could be in for it for sure. Sounds like a good thing that we can build up to.

I'll send you an email to confirm.


----------



## Codclassic (Sep 20, 2011)

G'Day All

Interest has been great for this event but as yet entrys aren't flooding in at a huge rate. Prizes / prize money will be comparitive with numbers of entry's but ultimately somebody will go home with the title of "Australian Canoe & Kayak Cod Fishing Champion" & bragging rights for 12 months.

For anyone that is chasing an entry for send me an e-mail at [email protected]

Cheers
Tony Bennett
Cod Classic Event Director
M 0439 441667


----------



## greenhornet (Aug 8, 2007)

I'm entered Ant, should be a good weekend. Hopefully catch a cod as well, its been a while  . Thanks for the info Tony.


----------

